# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  AZOLOL britishdispensary

## ajfina

Got this new stuff today from thailand (friend)
they 5mg winnie tabs  :7up:  don't know how they work yet , i will let u know

----------


## MichaelCC

looks interesting - I've never seen it before. IMO it's same plastic box like in the case of ANDROLIC (British Dispensary), but different label and tablets shape. Am I right AJ ?

----------


## Seajackal

This looks yummy, just like some vitamins tabs I used to take when I was a
kid  :Smilie: 
Thanks for sharing your candies Big AJ!

----------


## Xtralarg

> looks interesting - I've never seen it before. IMO it's same plastic box like in the case of ANDROLIC (British Dispensary), but different label and tablets shape. Am I right AJ ?



Just what i was thinknig

----------


## ajfina

> looks interesting - I've never seen it before. IMO it's same plastic box like in the case of ANDROLIC (British Dispensary), but different label and tablets shape. Am I right AJ ?


yes michael same bottle of androlics with a diferent label and tablet shapes
and ur welcome sea 
finally going to be able to do a winnie cycle with out the hassle of ED shots YEAAAAAA

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Meh, winny is winny. I'd buy UGL before wasting money on them lil 5 tabs.

----------


## ajfina

whatever dude

----------

